# What Is Your Work Watch?



## Citiz (Nov 18, 2009)

As Im an alarm engineer I wear a G Shock Mudman to work, as it can take all the bumps abuse of a building site.

Would love to wear my Omega Seamaster Pro every day but think it would be to risky.

What watch do you wear to work?


----------



## Dusty (Feb 3, 2010)

one that doesn't keep good time so I can get in late and finish early :thumbsup:


----------



## Markybirch (Apr 24, 2009)

My usual work watch.............










Tried, trusted and reliable :thumbsup:


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Intelectual work, so I can wear every single watch I own... I can risk my Alphas everyday!!!!


----------



## Drum2000 (Apr 2, 2010)

What else?! Black dial Seiko 5 from 2004. Takes a kicking, keeps on ticking!

Presently on a NATO -


----------



## AlexC1981 (Jul 26, 2009)

Any of my watches that are not on a rubber strap or sporty looking. They would look a bit odd with a shirt, though I think I can get away with them paired with a short sleeved shirt worn open collared.


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

I wear my Seamaster 300 and my Seamaster GMT around my farm and garage.



















Later,

William


----------



## The Canon Man (Apr 9, 2010)

This one usually goes to work with me.

Still looks good after all the greasy and dirty places I stick my hands during the workday.

Few scratches on the chrome bezel though.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Work? :blink: hmmm, now let me see, I seem to remember hearing that word somewhere before, I wonder :huh:

Oh yes, it`s what I did before coming to my senses & retiring 

Anyway when I did work, during the day I wore whatever watch took my fancy from my collection 

But for the regular night shifts I had to do I`d found there was one watch which suited the task perfectly. The thing is apart from certain areas such as the office, clinc & kitchen where the lights were full on, everywhere else it was very low level so as not to desturb the resisdents & therefore encourage a good nights sleep. I found over the years that while a lumed dial is great in darkness it`s not so good in low lighting whereas a large unlumed yellow dial with black numbers is perfect, so to finally come to the point, for many years this was my `Night Duty Watch`...

*Glycine Incursore Unitas 6497 17 Jewels *










Truth be told, it`s still the watch I wear everynight so it`s actually the one I wear the most & even after nearly seven years of ownership I still think it`s a great watch :thumbup:


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Good 'ol G Shock DW-6630B....worn for work (landscaping/gardening) every day for nearly 12 years and still going strong!

I've got a mint one of these that's never been worn.


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

I haven't had a work watch for the past two years and change.

But this is the one that was attached to my body exclusively, almost like an extra appendage throughout my former career.

*1969 Accutron Deep Sea.*


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Roger the Dodger said:


> Good 'ol G Shock DW-6630B....worn for work (landscaping/gardening) every day for nearly 12 years and still going strong!
> 
> I've got a mint one of these that's never been worn.


Is it so worn out that the colour faded away and it turned to yellow?... :tongue2:


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

LOL! It's what happens when you accidently dunk a black one in a tank of Glyphosate weedkiller.......


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Roger the Dodger said:


> LOL! It's what happens when you accidently dunk a black one in a tank of Glyphosate weedkiller.......


I was thinking it must had been something like that... :acute:


----------



## Phillionaire (Jan 23, 2010)

As contradictory as this sounds, I don't wear a watch to work h34r:

In my defence I have what is quite possibly the sh1ttiest job in the world (while I wait for government job vacancy/intake), and all the concrete dust and constant jolts and shocks would be pretty bad for a watch. I use my phone, and I can see the damage that's taking so I'd rather not risk one of my watches.

I guess this means I've become one of those people who use their phone to tell the time (only at work of course) h34r:


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Phillionaire said:


> I guess this means I've become one of those people who use their phone to tell the time (only at work of course) h34r:


I've been one of those for years but it was even worst!!! I would only wear a watch while working because I needed to control the time but once I got out I would take it out and not wear anything on my wrist. Because of that I only had a couple of swatches that I regarded pretty much as a necessary and unconfortable tool. If I needed to tell the time, I would look at my phone... why carry a redundant instrument strapped to my wrist?? :wallbash:

Boy, I'm getting much better as the years pass me by!!! :sweatdrop:


----------



## zed4130 (Jun 25, 2009)

Has always been a casio, mainly G's or divers, this i use for work,cycling and in the sea,


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

For a day when we'll be shifting equipment, a Seiko diver; bulletproof.

Other days, well, whatever I feel like.

Some mornings it takes me 15 minutes to decide.....


----------



## broken guzzi (Jan 6, 2010)

It used to be a cwc sbs diver but its wrecked now so its a seiko 007 which is doing ok, I used a suunto x-lander when the sbs went pear shaped and it held up well until I got the 007, will see how long that lasts!

Regards, jim


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

I'm with Mac on this one - w*rk is a four letter word nowadays - but then any watch I *do* wear has to stand up to the rigours of Waltz, Tango and Foxtrot, not to mention the passion and unbridled s*xiness of the Rumba, the cheeky Cha Cha, and the sinuous Samba. :yes:

Quickstep, Jive and Viennese Waltz account for the rest of the workload, so each morning I think long and hard about which of my collection will stand up to it all, and then pick out whatever colour dial matches the shirt I'll be wearing! :lol: ardon:

It's a hard life teaching folks to dance I tell 'ee! :cowboy:

Today it's this one, so you can all guess which colour shirt is on today :bangin:


----------



## Stinch (Jul 9, 2008)

Until I took VR at the end of last year it was this one. (I've joined the Mel & Mach club! )










Roger


----------



## shadowninja (Apr 14, 2009)

Phillionaire said:


> As contradictory as this sounds, I don't wear a watch to work h34r:
> 
> In my defence I have what is quite possibly the sh1ttiest job in the world (while I wait for government job vacancy/intake), and all the concrete dust and constant jolts and shocks would be pretty bad for a watch. I use my phone, and I can see the damage that's taking so I'd rather not risk one of my watches.
> 
> I guess this means I've become one of those people who use their phone to tell the time (only at work of course) h34r:


Good excuse for a new G-shock?


----------



## williamsat (Feb 21, 2005)

This Citizen.


----------



## griffo104 (Mar 12, 2010)

Considering I just sit an my bum satring at a computer monitor everyday, this is my current work watch


----------



## river rat (Nov 14, 2008)

I am now retired but I bought this Seiko 7548 quartz diver in 1980 when in the Navy it took a beating.I used it the 4 years I did active duty and the 18 years I did in the reserve.And used it when I worked for a city as a tree worker and park maintenance worker until I retired from that job I pruned tree's in a bucket truck put brush through a wood chipper and it keep on working.Well a few years ago I did get the crystal replaced and a relume and the watch is still working today.


----------



## levon2807 (Mar 17, 2010)

Well my job is dealing in antiques and collectables so I'm in the very priviledged position to be picking up a few different watches each week. Because of this, I tend to wear my newly aquired pieces while out at auctions etc...this week it's this rather fab 1980s Seiko SQ digital...


----------



## markffw (Mar 30, 2010)

I work in a wine shop , so not much danger , i always wanted something a bit different , so after wareing a Tudor mini sub for years i bought a 42mm laco pilots watch with no name on the dial , big , clear and no badge snobbery, but after a few knocks i put it in the box and replaced it with a mid 80's Seiko auto. Perfect for the job.


----------



## Citiz (Nov 18, 2009)

levon2807 said:


> Well my job is dealing in antiques and collectables so I'm in the very priviledged position to be picking up a few different watches each week. Because of this, I tend to wear my newly aquired pieces while out at auctions etc...this week it's this rather fab 1980s Seiko SQ digital...


I like it, love retro watches :thumbsup:


----------



## levon2807 (Mar 17, 2010)

Citiz said:


> levon2807 said:
> 
> 
> > Well my job is dealing in antiques and collectables so I'm in the very priviledged position to be picking up a few different watches each week. Because of this, I tend to wear my newly aquired pieces while out at auctions etc...this week it's this rather fab 1980s Seiko SQ digital...
> ...


Cheers mate. I find myself strangely drawn to it even though it wasn't the best watch in the lot. Compared to most of my watches it looks quite underwhelming and everyone has told me so! I'm continuing to wear it though 

now if only I knew how to turn it's alarm off!


----------



## Citiz (Nov 18, 2009)

levon2807 said:


> Citiz said:
> 
> 
> > levon2807 said:
> ...


I know what you mean about it looks underwhelming compared to the rest of your watches, I have an old Casio but I love it and my wife cant understand why when I have much better watches

If you like it then wear it in good health mate.


----------



## Andy the Squirrel (Aug 16, 2009)

Stinch said:


> Until I took VR at the end of last year it was this one. (I've joined the Mel & Mach club! )
> 
> 
> 
> ...


good job it has WATCH on the dial, otherwise you wouldn't know what it was :to_become_senile:


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Usually one of these 3.


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

This normally sits on a shelf at work now..


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

this is my beater at the moment


----------



## lizardclaw (Jun 17, 2010)

As a Railroad Engineer, I need a sturdy, durable, multi funtions watch. Bought this in 1996 I believe. I can't say enough about this watch for the 200.00 dollars (USA) I paid for it. It has Time zones, alarm, glow in the dark, stop watch, digital and analog time, waterproof, and the list goes on.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

@Minkle

Is that cammo paint or was it just an accident? :tongue2:

(Why, oh why am I picking on every single digital casio?... Envy maybe?...)


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

Kutusov said:


> Is that cammo paint or was it just an accident? :tongue2:
> 
> (Why, oh why am I picking on every single digital casio?... Envy maybe?...)


Its the resin, apparantly no two are the same (that could be ******** though).

Should be envy, its a great watch


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

> (Why, oh why am I picking on every single digital casio?... Envy maybe?...)


You know what you must do....go out and aquire one immediately....you know you want to....or don't they have Casios in sunny Portugal???...........


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

monday to thursday and saturdays (when i work 'em) i tend to wear the roamer more often than not










seemed silly to have the hands straightened and relumed, movement serviced and crown and stem replaced just to leave it in a box. it keeps good time too.

no its not for sale - no point i wont get back what its cost me. i likes it though - way better in the metal than my rubbish piccies show.

fridays i run early, work and swim in the afternoon so i leave the oris regulator on all day.


----------



## DaveOS (May 9, 2010)

I work in a garage and the last work watch I had, a delightful Rolex 'homage' purchased from the man who comes round selling the DVD's from a tesco's carrier bag, lasted about 45 minutes,(DVD of 2012 was [email protected] too).

After that, I gave up on work watches however, having read this thread, I am about to go onto the G-shock website and have a butchers.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

minkle said:


> Should be envy, its a great watch





Roger the Dodger said:


> You know what you must do....go out and aquire one immediately....you know you want to....or don't they have Casios in sunny Portugal???...........


Yeap, I was thinking that might be it... :blush2:

I bought one the other day for a mate, he loved it and so did I... He was talking about getting a "retro Casio" for over half an year, so I thought I get him one for his birthday...










Problem now is I can't get one just like this :wallbash:

... oh, btw, I don't live in sunny Portugal, that's over at the south (Algarve, Alentejo...)... here in Porto is the rainy, cold and miserable Portugal :wink2:


----------



## Citiz (Nov 18, 2009)

Dave O said:


> I work in a garage and the last work watch I had, a delightful Rolex 'homage' purchased from the man who comes round selling the DVD's from a tesco's carrier bag, lasted about 45 minutes,(DVD of 2012 was [email protected] too).
> 
> After that, I gave up on work watches however, having read this thread, I am about to go onto the G-shock website and have a butchers.


you should get a G Shck, I would recomend the Mudman, great watch, I love mine.

They will take all the abuse of your work and will last a very long time.

Well worth the money, good luck with your search.


----------



## DaveOS (May 9, 2010)

Citiz said:


> Dave O said:
> 
> 
> > I work in a garage and the last work watch I had, a delightful Rolex 'homage' purchased from the man who comes round selling the DVD's from a tesco's carrier bag, lasted about 45 minutes,(DVD of 2012 was [email protected] too).
> ...


Thanks for the advice. I will look at the Mudman, if only as it seems to have been named after some sort of comic book baddie!

Cheers,

Dave


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

LV Sub is mostly my daily watch. Taken mostly anything you can throw at it, after three and a bit years hasn't missed a beat and still shiny even after making a few thousand very hot widgets :lol:


----------



## sam. (Mar 24, 2010)

I mostly cant wear anything to nice,so any one of these usually,but not at the same time! :bangin:


----------



## mattbeef (Jul 17, 2008)

What ever takes my fancy tbh.

Ive only ever damaged 2 watches at work and the damage was lost bezel pips so nothing too major


----------



## Stinch (Jul 9, 2008)




----------



## Clum (Feb 14, 2009)

Hmm, anything I want at the moment since I'm not working. But I'll have to start wearing suits in September so I guess it'll have to be something classy like this:


----------



## feenix (May 27, 2008)

Whichever watch I was wearing the night before. 

I don't differentiate, although I may take it off and put it in my pocket for short periods if I think there is a chance of it getting damaged.


----------



## Citiz (Nov 18, 2009)

Clum said:


> Hmm, anything I want at the moment since I'm not working. But I'll have to start wearing suits in September so I guess it'll have to be something classy like this:


I dont usually go for watches with roman numerals but that is a very nice Citizen, classy looking :thumbsup:


----------



## Retronaut (Jun 14, 2010)

minkle said:


> This normally sits on a shelf at work now..


Love it - that looks massive!!

What model / vintage G-Shock is that? (Japan only I assume? - they never sell anything that interesting in the UK these days do they?)


----------



## stolid (Aug 21, 2009)

My work watch. Formerly my only watch.

It's done 10 years with me in my joinery workshop, although I am not on the tools quite as much these days. Water resistant=dust resistant I hoped when I got it.

The sapphire crystal is flawless. Incredible stuff it is.

The rubber strap lasted 7 years, I think. Replaced since I took this pic.


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

Retronaut said:


> Love it - that looks massive!!
> 
> What model / vintage G-Shock is that? (Japan only I assume? - they never sell anything that interesting in the UK these days do they?)


You are in luck, i had it on today and have it here now.. its a G-5500MC, have a google, they do dome other colours B)


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

minkle said:


> You are in luck, i had it on today and have it here now.. its a G-5500MC, have a google, they do dome other colours B)


I did... it still looks as if you forgot to take your watch off while painting your sniper rifle... :hunter:

...sorry, coudn't resist... you know I love it... :blush2:

wow... they are pretty expensive!


----------



## bio (Mar 11, 2010)

I pretty much wear all my watches in rotation on work days, but off late I've been wearing this one daily:


----------



## UkWatchGuy (Nov 29, 2009)

no daily beater, wear all my watches in rotation?

Could never understand why you wear a watch that is going to get knocked about, take your watch off in those situations.

if it is really going to get knocked up, then a cheapo digital for a tenner is best option.


----------



## ghostdog (Oct 25, 2007)

I agree the Mudman is very robust and looks pretty good too. I have a collection of watches and bought the Mudman at a watch fair in Denver and it has been excellent. What made me get it was a lot of military guys swear by them so I thought if it works for them it will work for me. The other thing is that in the unlikely event it gets written off it is cheap enough not to be a major issue.



Citiz said:


> As Im an alarm engineer I wear a G Shock Mudman to work, as it can take all the bumps abuse of a building site.
> 
> Would love to wear my Omega Seamaster Pro every day but think it would be to risky.
> 
> What watch do you wear to work?


----------



## Openended (Nov 4, 2009)

At the moment, Casio Gulfman.

I teach English in Spain at the moment, but it's handy because I don't have to change watches if I go to the gym, beach or up the mountains. I wear the G-Shock with shirts and formal attire. I thought it looked silly before I tried it but now I don't care and just do it because it's easier, haha.


----------



## thinus (Mar 20, 2010)

here is my everyday watch its solid 18ct


----------



## seadog1408 (Feb 12, 2007)

here is mine










cheers

mike


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2010)




----------



## yamahaki3 (Oct 6, 2005)

I've been wearing this Citizen.Holds up pretty well.


----------



## sapcmc (Jun 29, 2010)

this one for me


----------



## ludi (Nov 23, 2009)

Work watch...










... at work :grin:


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Openended said:


> I thought it looked silly before I tried it but now I don't care and just do it because it's easier, haha.


Man, you're in Spain!! Nothing looks silly out there! And I mean that as a good thing! Btw, Spain FTW at the Cup! :grin:


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

an old friend of mine returns home (well, to the office windowsill as it happens).










picture nicked from odo as i dont have a camera at work at the moment.

this was my everyday watch for a couple of years in asia.

had i known then how to polish crystals dont think i would have ever bought another. that is either a good or a bad thing - not sure which...

anyway its now me work watch and as such will stay there.

which now means i dont know if i need the BM anymore :blink: , but i like it so i'll keep it (until i flip it h34r: ).


----------



## 86latour (Jun 3, 2010)

sam. said:


> I mostly cant wear anything to nice,so any one of these usually,but not at the same time! :bangin:


Wow, A Ben Sherman... Did it come with a free checked shirt by any chance... I think my Gran bought we one of those when I was about 11, didn't like it the an don't like it now!


----------



## w provence (Apr 25, 2010)

This is the one I have been wearing lately.............Bill


----------



## Watch-nut (Oct 31, 2009)

Green Milgauss is a favorite for the office


----------



## Disco You (Jun 22, 2010)

Does a man need anything more than a Seamaster?


----------



## watch4me (Jul 4, 2010)

Casio G-Shock MT-G

Haven't figured out uploading pictures yet!


----------



## Openended (Nov 4, 2009)

Kutusov said:


> Openended said:
> 
> 
> > I thought it looked silly before I tried it but now I don't care and just do it because it's easier, haha.
> ...


Hahaha, you are so right!! Some peoples' haircuts look like their friends shaved their heads when they were passed out at some crazy party... fashion huh?


----------



## shadowninja (Apr 14, 2009)

Depends on how active I am but my work watch could be a bare wrist because it's not appropriate to wear a watch but otherwise a Breitling Colt on a Nato because it's subtle but nice enough.


----------



## Andy the Squirrel (Aug 16, 2009)

ludi said:


> Work watch...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :inlove:


----------



## bobbymonks (Jan 13, 2009)

This one for when I'm actually on the job










And / or one of these for days where I'm in meetings all day


----------



## gaz64 (May 5, 2009)

This seems to get most wear to work










A bad picture of a great watch


----------



## jmm1 (Aug 18, 2009)

Today I'm wearing a Precista G10( 1982 )


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

gaz64 said:


> This seems to get most wear to work
> 
> A bad picture of a great watch


 :drool: That one is kind of a grail of mine (no terribly expensive grails for me ) ... Very nice!!

:thumbsup:


----------



## w provence (Apr 25, 2010)

This was my work watch today. Seiko Sammy










......................Bill


----------

